# Difficulty in polishing a metallurgical sample



## Wai Kit (Sep 14, 2016)

I have a sample of two small and thin metal plates joining together with a solder.  The solder material is most likely a lead-tin-bismuth alloy, which has a melting point close to the boiling point of water.  

I have sectioned it for metallographic examination.  However, the solder material was being scoop oput when I try to polish the mounted sample.  

I wonder if it was because I was using a napped polishing cloth that remove the solder during polishing?  Could any one helps? Thanks.


----------

